# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Huh?

## Ty

"Je ne tiens pas si ce n’est pas n

----------


## Spiderkat

The French sentence doesn't make any sense. Is this what you wanted to write "je ne sais pas si il est n

----------


## Ty

I wrote it just how it was in the book and it didn't make any sense to me   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

Is it from a translated book or from a real French book? What's the name of this book?

----------


## wilco000

It means : 
I don't want any tableaux in my room if it's possible.

----------


## Amaranta

> The French sentence doesn't make any sense.

 It does make sense, but although grammatically corerct, the order is wrong. One would rather say 'Si ce n'est pas n

----------

